# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  A di dikush me pa filxhan?

## drague

Me ka gjet belaja me nji person ,se i kane thene qe di me shti fall(me pa filxhan)
A keni nai ide si me ja lexu ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zoomen15

Nese ja dine te kaluaren mbeshtillja dicka te atille :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alibaba

Nga ana e partnerit ka dalë ni rrugë e gatë. Po të presin lajme të mira.etj etj

 Nte ngjofsh e ki kollaj.  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

rrofshi .ma shume Alibaba

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*Epo qe ti te dalesh nga kjo situate duhet te kesh talent te genjesh bukur....sepse shumica e atyre qe shohin filxhan ia fusin kot....por beje keshtu....para se ta ktheje filxhanin(dmth ne mom qe esht duke pire kafe)bej muhabet me te aq sa ti vjelesh sa me shum informacion mbi jeten e saj/tij.....keshtu do ta kesh me te lehte se c'ti thuash...rruge tjeter nuk shoh.*

----------


## alda09

hahaa drague futja kote psh;per 7dite pret nje lajm te mire,po eshte beqar ke nje kuror thuaj,ke nj kter a pese rruge,jane nja dy persona qe te kane zili(inat te kane po m... te hane) e mashtrime nga me te ndryshmet

----------


## drague

Me e bukra se te premten i vjen dhe mbesa nga dortmundi .e duhet me ja pa ene asaj.
hajde gallat hajde.

----------


## Besoja

Do t`i thuash.Ke gjashte telefonata,dy nga larg.pese nga afer.Ke ndermend te takosh nje shok por edhe mund ta takosh edhe mundet jo.Here je i merzitur here i gezuar.Mund te krijosh nje lidhje por po se nuhate te shpeton.Ke ndermend te besh nje sherr por ai tjetri eshte me i forte dhe do terhiqesh.Mendohesh te blesh dicka por behesh pishman.Ke nje debat te vogel ne familje por pa zarar.D.M.TH.FUTJA KOT.

----------


## elsaa

> Me ka gjet belaja me nji person ,se i kane thene qe di me shti fall(me pa filxhan)
> A keni nai ide si me ja lexu ?


hahahahahaah edhe fallxhor do behesh mo ?
drague une nuk di ca te mesoj , por para se tja shofesh thuj fut i 50 ( euro kuptohet ) poshte filxhanit , se perndryshe nuk shkruan fugura , edhe thuj po nuk mi dhe me zemer prap nuk lexohen fugurat .hahahahahaha

----------


## King_Arthur

eshte kollaj po veten se duhet te dish si ti lidhesh fjalet dhe e mira eshte qe te marresh pak informacion per kete personin qe do i shohesh filxhanin kurse per te ardhem thuaj ca gjera te mira ti cfare te vije ne mendje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xhori

> Me ka gjet belaja me nji person ,se i kane thene qe di me shti fall(me pa filxhan)
> A keni nai ide si me ja lexu ?


drague  nuk eshte  e veshtire te shikosh filxhanin
tani  kur  te mbarosh  se kthyeri filxhanin,   fillo dhe shikoje me vemendje, sepse   krijohen disa figura,  keto figura  ti  imagjinoi  pak  se  cfar mund te jet  dhe jepi nje emer  kesaj figure, prsh.te duket  se  eshte  si kal  i bardh,  ose  eshte  nje  vije  qe  duket si rruge,  sipas ketyre   figurave, jepi nje koment, perdor pak imagjinaten tende, dhe do ja dalesh mban, do besh figure te mire  edhe  te mbesa  e kesaj,

----------


## milanistja_el

> Me ka gjet belaja me nji person ,se i kane thene qe di me shti fall(me pa filxhan)
> A keni nai ide si me ja lexu ?


hahahahaaha c'me ke kenaq, mesoi mire cfare te thone keto se do vij dhe une te shoh filxhan tek ti. 

P.sh:

Tek filxhani mund te thuash... ke dal e kuqe flake, prite se do marresh nje lajm te bukur (nga qeveria, nese pret ndonje leter a dokument). Pastaj thuaji ke nje 7 plotesim deshire, per 7 ore ose per 7 dite do marresh nje lajm qe do te gezoj.
Hmmm pastaj mund t'i thuash... ke ca neperka rreth e qark por ti je siper tyre, ia ke shkelur koken me kembe.  
Nese e di qe personi do blej ndonje gje, ose meqe po vine dhe festat thuaji: seç ke ketu nje kater lekesh te zeze, do nxjerresh leke. 
Kur e di qe do marri rrogen thuaji... te del te filxhani nje kater lekesh e kuqe, ke per te marre ca leke... 
Je goje me goje me nje person... ke bere llafe me dike, ose prite se do besh llafe (se keshtu te thone kur ti thua qe nuk je zene me njeri), por do jene pa qeder keto llafe, sepse te del nje miresi pas koke. 
Pastaj thuaji hmmmm e sheh kete rrethin ketu, ke nje rreth kunore ne shpi ose do degjosh per dike qe do fejohet dhe do gezohesh pa mas. (se ne fis nje here ne muaj fejohet gjithmone ndonje  :perqeshje: )
Kur te filxhani kafes ke nje vize te bardhe do te thote rruge, ke nje rruge te gjate ose nje rruge te shkurter, do e besh vetem thuaji ose do e besh me disa persona. 
Ke nje njeri si qen qe te rri siper kokes... po ti i ke kthy kurrizin.
Pastaj thuaji... ka dal nje zemer e kuqe, nje njeri te ka shume per zemer dhe te mban siper kokes, ka llafe te mira per ty.
Pastaj prape thuaj: Te del nje flake qiriri... duhet te ndezesh nje qiri per njetin qe ke kthyer filxhanin (sepse kur kthehet filxhani i themi me njete: per vete, per familjen, per punen, per bobin hahahahahaha.

drague e sheh sa me kane rrejt re, i kam mesuar te gjitha hapat permendesh...

Ps. Filxhani eshte kot se askush nuk e lexon te ardhmen tone... thjesht eshte per te kaluar kohend he per t'ia futur nje te qeshure kur degjon.

----------


## saura

Ha ha ha ,filloje keshtu:Si te jete halli te dalte falli,ni merak e ke ne zemer.....

----------


## edona

aty ka e pine kafen eshte ana joti, paralel me bishtin e filgjanit eshte ana e perbashket, dhe ana e kundert prej nga ke pi kafe eshte ana e kundert,
ne fund te filganit shikohet gjendja shendetsore
e keshu me radh
esenca eshte me dit me i lidh figurat

----------


## BaBa

> A di dikush me pa filxhan?


*icik kshu na kan msu grat e lagjes 

mua mkan than qe ai qe ka sy per te vizatuar shikon dhe filxhan-
me i fjal shti fall.*

----------


## arti-jeta

te shikosh ne filxhan shume shum e lehte amon

...sepse ata qe shohin gjith thojne" ke nji udhe, ke nji unaze, ke nji armik, nji gjaprer ne udhe, dikush po xhelozon ne ty"
sa e lehte kjo per te studju

----------


## Brari

na ish smu njani keq.. i kishin dal do pucra e te thata bash ne at vendin.. mes feleve te mullaqeve..si pun majasilli..pra..
provon i ngrati lloj lloj ilacesh popullore e shkencore..por pa derman..
i thot nji mik.. provoje mer xhemol me llum kafje se o dor me nji per majasill..
tu tlumt goja mer xon thot ky se qy sonte po e provoj e drejt e mshpi..
gru tha mos e hidh mo llumin e kafes se qeka dor me nji kunder majasillit..
e ruj un tha ajo cke tina..vetem te sherohesh ti molo.. 
ene kojshive thuj te mos hedhin llumin po ta bijn ktu ke u .. 
u tha u bo dhe u bo garumlli modh me llum kafje e gruja molit per dit e per nat tuj ja rras te shoqit llumin e kafs ne prapanic..
ca dit sikur u bo mir po masnej u keqsu puna..dhe i than ske derman o molo.. vec ne spital ne kirurgji me shku se ndryshe te honger dreqi..
shko i ziu aty..
shtrihu i thot daktorri..
shtrihet ky..
hiqi patallonat thot doktori.. ene breket e ma qit prapanicen  ktu me te pa..
xhvishet ky e shtrihet e po pret ca ka me i thon doktorri..

ti mer zotni tha.. doktorri..ke me bo i rrug te gjat.. nji lajm i mir ka me te ardh nga qeverria....
ca je tu thon o doktorrro  thot ky i shkreti..
cere me te thon un ty mer shok tha.. daktorri.. kjo prapanica jote mush kaqe shum ne llum kafje vec me shti fall bo  ..


lol..

----------


## cikita

> hahahahaaha c'me ke kenaq, mesoi mire cfare te thone keto se do vij dhe une te shoh filxhan tek ti. 
> 
> P.sh:
> 
> Tek filxhani mund te thuash... ke dal e kuqe flake, prite se do marresh nje lajm te bukur (nga qeveria, nese pret ndonje leter a dokument). Pastaj thuaji ke nje 7 plotesim deshire, per 7 ore ose per 7 dite do marresh nje lajm qe do te gezoj.
> Hmmm pastaj mund t'i thuash... ke ca neperka rreth e qark por ti je siper tyre, ia ke shkelur koken me kembe.  
> Nese e di qe personi do blej ndonje gje, ose meqe po vine dhe festat thuaji: seç ke ketu nje kater lekesh te zeze, do nxjerresh leke. 
> Kur e di qe do marri rrogen thuaji... te del te filxhani nje kater lekesh e kuqe, ke per te marre ca leke... 
> Je goje me goje me nje person... ke bere llafe me dike, ose prite se do besh llafe (se keshtu te thone kur ti thua qe nuk je zene me njeri), por do jene pa qeder keto llafe, sepse te del nje miresi pas koke. 
> ...



eshte kryeveper vetem ke harru dicka..ne fillim kur kthe filxhonin i bo nje si tip kryqi siper edhe thuhet : ca ka halli e thote Falli: ( medemek e nxjerr filxhoni cdo gjo..) hahhah

----------


## Dorontina

filxhani mir nuk asht veshtir te shiqohet, kur vizllon asht mir , kur ka rrug kur ka pare, kur ka pjes te medha te bardha e te vogat jan fitime dhe pertrime....te ishe afer te kisha msu... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aspira

Me mire lere se nuk eshte asnje nga keto qe parashkruesit kane shkruar.
 Jane te gjitha gabim keto.
 Lere se nuk eshte gjer e mire.
 Jo se un di me pa po eshte e keqe edhe shumica nuk jane te verteta.

----------

